# FYI: IPsec-Tools 0-Day Denial of Service Vulnerability



## kpa (Jun 6, 2015)

https://www.altsci.com/ipsec/ipsec-tools-sa.html


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 7, 2015)

See http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/35431f79-fe3e-11e4-ba63-000c292ee6b8.html

This was fixed two weeks ago with a patch in https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=386793.

I saw the mailing list thread reference crashes with the GSSAPI option.  I suspect the author confused a run time issue with GSSAPI with that issue however I hadn't responded to the topic.

Edit: I replied to the mailing list topic and suggested the author look at filing a Bugzilla report.


----------

